# Horse Hair Plaster and hanging pictures



## drewdin (Sep 13, 2013)

So i have walls from 1927, the original horsehair plaster. I just noticed that there are no holes in the walls and I dont remember any pictures hanging before i purchased the place. 

I am curious to see if I can hang a picture in the wall the same way I would with sheetrock? I keep thinking that Im going to put a nail or screw in the wall and its going to crumble. 

Is there a certain way or product to use for this or just go ahead an throw a nail in the wall? Thanks


----------



## DFBonnett (Sep 14, 2013)

I had that problem in my mother's house. The plaster was old and brittle. After deciding where the nail for the picture hook would go, I drilled a pilot hole just a tad smaller than the nail. That was the cure.


----------



## dthornton (Sep 15, 2013)

Plaster does tend to crumble, and unless you get lucky and hit the lath, a nail or screw may not always hold. Have you tried Command hooks? I've used those, and they've worked well in my applications. If the surface of your plaster is too bumpy, you can sand smooth and paint the areas where the Command hooks will go. I've also used those picture hanging nails (they drive in at a downward angle and have a little backing plate halfway up on the nail). They work well as long as you're careful to not cause the plaster to crumble.


----------



## drewdin (Sep 15, 2013)

ill try both options and let you know what works the best, thanks


----------



## Admin (Sep 16, 2013)

How did it work out?


----------



## drewdin (Sep 16, 2013)

i havent tried yet, I'm not living in the house yet still working on it. Just getting ready for the day...


----------



## Admin (Sep 20, 2013)

I understand. Can't wait to read a follow up.


----------

